# Blind cat - Advice appreciated, Urgent



## arjun (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi there, hope you guys are all well.

There's been this tomcat that i've been sporadically feeding over the last month or so, he's never let me handle him/rubbed against my legs, hisses if i went close to him and would generally make threatening postures till i backed down. Over the last week he's been bringing me a couple of odd mice .

Anyway, i wake up an hour ago and he's sleeping in bed at my feet, not responding when i moved. So i examined him, his eyeslids are fused shut. Looks like an eyelid infection which has generated a lot of pus and ooze and now it's basically caked over both his eyes. How he managed to get up to my first floor place i don't know, takes some nifty jumping at a couple of spots.

So i go into physician mode, and clean both the eyes, wash them, scrub flakes off, and put antibiotic eye drops over the cake as it stands now. He was wary/tip of tail twitching, but purring generally. Though if i scrubbed too hard he would pull back, kept talking throughout, seemed to make him calmer. 

Ok, now that im out of the clinical mode, i realize there's a cat at the other end, and one who can't see. in a house he's not too familiar with, though i know he has explored it a few times. what do i need to know? 

Feeding i figure will keep the food next to him, in terms of kitty litter i'm currently in a reasonably small town in india, no such thing available here, if i go get a tray of soil do you think he'd go there? I have no real hassles with him going wherever, i can clean it up, just that he's likely to be blind for about two more days

Anything any of you can suggest would be greatly appreciated!

BTW, I'm a physician, so just treating him the way i would a human in terms of the eye, the eyes seem healthy, just a nasty lid infection. Matted pus/ooze, very hard. I intend to keep it moist, and re clean every few hours. Any vets / experienced owners with more advice would be very greatly appreciated as well!!

thanks and have a great day

Arjun


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The eye matter certainly needs to be cleared asap before irreversible damage is done to the eye/cornea. I had two cats we took in as kittens who each had an eye matted shut. Each of those eyes became permanantly scarred to different degrees because of infection and ulceration.
This was in 1995 and I don't remember what the vet used for treatment. 

I'd keep him in a small room where he can be safe/comfortable. For a pottybox, you could use a tray of earth or towels. I would be concerned if the kitty needed antibiotics or something. I know with eyes there are several treatments for different things and if you use the incorrect medicine it causes damage. Is there no animal vet you could bring the cat to, just to make sure the correct thing is being done?
Heidi


----------



## arjun (Oct 31, 2008)

this town has a grand total of three vets, all who live way away. trying to figure out how to transport the cat, he is letting me pick him up now, stiffens up and meows a lot and extends claws on one leg but doesn't actually swipe/bite. so that's not a feasible way of getting him to the vet. will try to see if the vet comes here.

Scarring/ulceration is an issue, using three different types of drops on him now, spoke to two ophthalmologist friends.... also apparently if he were a human then i would have to be very concerned if he had a fever, now need to figure out how to check if the cat is febrile. rectal temp is out of the picture.. its 9 in the evening here now, so tomorrow will sort out vet stuff

thanks for the reply, took him out to do his stuff, he just stayed close by, will put a box with earth in it around him , his food is nearby. he seems to be pretty much just sleeping, which i've seen my other injured pets do at times. 

take care

Arjun


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope the vets there will make house-calls. I wouldn't recommend carrying a semi-feral cat with a scruff hold as that isn't very secure. A cat carrier is best and if that isn't available, then a STURDY cardboard box with a few air holes, but air holes small enough he can't rip them into big enough holes to escape, but still, big enough for air... What a problem. I hope the vet does house-calls. That would be easiest.

This kitty is lucky to have found you to help care for him.
h


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a compliment to you that this poor cat trusted you when he needed help. If you can't get him to a vet, I would hope that one of them would extend you some professional courtesy, and advise you over the phone. It would probably be best if you sent a culture. If you have to take the cat to the clinic, I think a carrier would be best. The cat will not be as receptive to the vet as he is to you. In the meantiime, sand or shredded paper might be a cleaner litter for him. I also would recommend a small, private area for him--for his safety and the safety of your pets. I hope he recovers completely. 

Of course, it woud be best for the cat to be neutered, and get immunized. Otherwise he will probably not live long. Thank you for being so caring.


----------

